# My new 'tiel :)



## mcflyrckmysocks (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just thought i'd share with you all my new Cockatiel! earl:

She's 7 weeks old on Saturday and she's currently nameless. Any suggestions?..


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

She is a beauty! 
Regarding her name maybe you can wait a bit to see her personality?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the new baby! She's absolutely adorable


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's beautiful! It is hard to suggest names without knowing her personality. We had Joey a week before naming him. In that week, we had several cosmic nudges to name him after Joey Ramone. Her name will come to you soon.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats she's beautiful. Although I am a little bias as she looks a lot like or little Taco (belle).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I love no crests!


----------



## mcflyrckmysocks (Jan 18, 2015)

She's officially been named Rosie!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww look at that cutie ! Glad you've found a name for her!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Rosie suits her.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats  Love her name


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Awesome name. We love our little Rosie!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome Rosie and Family


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome - Rosie is pretty


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new tiel*

She is a cutie! Wishing you many years of scritches and love! Bennie was 7 weeks when I got him; it is fun to watch them grow, mature and change.


----------



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

Congratulations! Welcome little Rosie!


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Awe cute little Rosie.


----------

